# John Deere 4030



## Johndeeregreen (Jan 12, 2010)

Is this tractor any good? Any known problems with this model? Hows the 329 engine hold up?


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Production years:	1973 - 1977
Previous model:	John Deere 3020
Next model:	John Deere 4040

The John Deere 3020 was a smaller version of the John Deere 4020 which is the tractor that changed everything for John Deere, if you would like to read the history of the 4020 goto http://www.greencollectors.com/dbs/forty-twenty/index.cfm
That tractor should be just fine because its based on a beast. Yes I am partial to the 4020.


----------



## skrshowpigs (Jul 13, 2013)

what should the compression be on a 4030 with a 329 engine in it.


----------

